# Loose tenon wood species



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

I recently picked up a Domino joiner and I've been trying to learn as much as possible about it before I put it to work.

I've been looking into making my own dominos. Not because of price of buying them, but more so because I have a seemingly endless supply of hardwood offcuts. A local cabinet shop, puts out their offcuts for the public to grab as much as they want, as long as we keep things tidy. It's a big outfit, so their carts are full every week.

On good days, I've picked up walnut, Purple Heart, white & red oak. Normally they have tons of poplar, that I always pass on.

I'm wondering if poplar would be good, if I was only using the dominos for alignment? I don't think I'd bother for anything structural. I'm not worried about speedy production or anything like that. I'm just thinking of how I can make better use of this free lumber that is plentiful and always available. This place is in my normal route, so I swing by a couple times a week to see what they have.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I'm not worried about speedy production or anything like that. I'm just thinking of how I can make better use of this free lumber that is plentiful and always available…
> - Derrick


Put a realistic hourly rate on your time *Derrick* and I'd consider the time it takes to make your own *dominos* vs purchase… You'd probably be better off using those free offcuts for some fancy *cutting boards*, *intarsia* or *pen turning*, just for a start.

If only *dominos* were visible… then maybe some featured purple heart… but…?


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

> ... I'm not worried about speedy production or anything like that. I'm just thinking of how I can make better use of this free lumber that is plentiful and always available…
> - Derrick
> 
> Put a realistic hourly rate on your time *Derrick* and I d consider the time it takes to make your own *dominos* vs purchase… You d probably be better off using those free offcuts for some fancy *cutting boards*, *intarsia* or *pen turning*, just for a start.
> ...


I get your point on that. At this point in the hobby my time isn't worth much of anything. There is no money to be made or anything like that. I just pick fun projects around the house and go from there. The occasional project at the in-laws or my own parents pops up every now and again, but nothing more than that. If the day ever comes where time/money/etc factor in to a project, I'll reassess.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I get your point on that. At this point in the hobby my time isn't worth much of anything. There is no money to be made or anything like that. I just pick fun projects around the house and go from there. The occasional project at the in-laws or my own parents pops up every now and again, but nothing more than that. If the day ever comes where time/money/etc factor in to a project, I'll reassess.
> - Derrick


*Der'*, believe me, making your own dominos is not a fun project… even if you have nothing to do. BTDT… not to save money but I also thought it'd be a neat thing to do.
I screwed up some tenons using my *Leigh FMT*,








and thought, I can make *dominos* on demand,








(out of hardwood, not pine). 
I might not give you good woodworking technical advice, but believe me on this one.

Regardless of your situation, put a nominal hourly rate on your time and always factor that into any decisions you make about projects regardless of workloads… I've seen (heard of) people take *days* to make a new component because they were too tight to pay $15 for a replacement part that they urgently needed to meet a deadline for an important project.. bet you think I'm joking… NOT!. Even sweat labour pays more than $15 for 2 days work.

You want a fun project… make something using the *Domino*'s *knokdown hardware* and save me the hassle of getting off my rrrs to write a review.


> ...my time isn't worth much of anything…
> - Derrick


That is utter *bull*********************. I had that attitude in my youth, and wasted a lot of time… Took me a while to realise *my time left on this earth* is my most valuable commodity… I may waste my time drinking, but $10 for a cheap cask of vino, I factor in $100 for 2 hour wasted time drinking… $110 thank you!


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

I roll my own on occasion. I made some from cypress about two months ago for a storm shutters project. I didn't know if the beech ones would be ok for an outside project. Rip, rip, planer, router table, chop chop chop chop chop till ya puke. Didn't seem overly time consuming for the amount I needed but not something I'd want to deal with for every domino project.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I make my own, especially for the larger sizes (the 14Mm tenons cost almost $1 each last time I looked). On a few I didn't even bother to round over the edges, just make them squareish and they seem to work fine. That said, for the smaller sizes the next time I buy some it will be from Taylor Toolworks have some of the smaller sizes in an aftermarket brand that are less expensive. The small ones (to me) are much harder to make.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I, being a registered cheap a$$, make my own dominos.

I plane/drum sand the stock down to thickness then round the corners on the router table with the appropriate round nose bit:









3/8" gets the radius close enough to the 10mm slots rounded ends, but plenty of 10mm or what ever size cutter you slot with half round bits available for the perfectionist. 
If I don't really care about ultimate strength (shop projects, etc.) I'll just leave the edges square like Fred mentions

I believe the Festool's are made from beech, but I'll use whatever I have handy, including poplar which is strong and mills up easily.

There are uses for exotic wood dominos, there is a fella who makes closet build-ins and uses dominos for everything, including attaching drawer sides to the drawer fronts. He makes through cuts on the faces and slips the dominoes in until they are flush, nice contrast effect.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well,

I was really just worried about poplar as being a viable candidate or not, but I'm walking away with WAY more knowledge than anticipated.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this topic!!


----------



## EdWeber (Jun 17, 2021)

If you're only using them for alignment, poplar will be fine, you just don't want to go too soft.
Making your own, a bull nose cutter is the easiest IMO
Standard Domino's are made of beech, I don't know what exact species


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Well,
> 
> I was really just worried about poplar as being a viable candidate or not,
> 
> - Derrick


Oops, forgot that was the question when I replied. Remember the forces the tenon will take is shear across the grain, and tension with the grain. In either case I think the poplar will be more than sufficient. You don't need the strongest joint possible, just one strong enough to do the job…and poplar would be plenty for that except for maybe the smallest tenons.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Poplar works fine.

Making your own is relatively quick. I could likely make a few thousand in a hour or so.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The regular dominos are beech. They have outdoor tenons that are made of SIPO Mahogony. Woodpeckers is making stock in Beech and Oak and promises more species eventually. Once you get the hang of it, I think you will find that you use it in nearly every project. It's so fast and easy to get a strong joint with nearly perfect alignment, that it's hard to imagine using anything else. Dovetails, box joints and hand chopped MT excepted, of course


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have been getting mine from Taylor Tools who is selling Domino's and also a few brands of cutters, all well below Green $$$$$ prices.

https://taytools.com/collections/hardware-joinery/products/taytools-100-pack-10mm-50mm-24mm-beechwood-loose-tenons

They work just fine too.

As to looking, STOP NOW. Start using the darn thing, you will learn, and retain much faster. Just join scrap if you need to do something. Fastest way to learn any tool, no difference there either.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Poplar will be fine for alignment. It's fairly stable. But I'd question why not just use a biscuit which is faster, easier and cheaper. Win,win,win.



> I buy some it will be from Taylor Toolworks have some of the smaller sizes in an aftermarket brand that are less expensive.


Taytools is a good source, but their dominos aren't really much cheaper that the orig. ones at the end of the day. In some scenarios they are more money. So, unless you're using them everyday by the gross, there's little incentive in my view. Even then, you'd be better off finding an alternative method of joinery that would be more efficient.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

It's good to know that poplar is good for at a minimum, alignment. I've got access to a ton of it. Now I know what I can use it for. I'll play around with things. 
If/when I decide to just buy them and forget about making my own, Taylor Tools looks to be a good source. I found D Chenney as well. https://dchenney.com/shop/ols/products/14mm-loose-tenons. Lots of options. 
Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Poplar works fine.
> 
> Making your own is relatively quick. I could likely make a few thousand in a hour or so.
> 
> ...


Sorry *Jarred S*, Is that a power feeder and some heavy machinery you've invested in to make some dominos?

Not trying to be critical, however, I feel that my point of simply making dominos is not *necessarily*... simple, quick and cheap!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I also make my dominos even the small ones. I like the ones I make better then festool I find the festools dominos too tight. I believe they are compressed so they swell.
I stray a lot from the depth settings on the tool so making my own means I can cut the best length.
Good Luck


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Poplar works fine.
> 
> Making your own is relatively quick. I could likely make a few thousand in a hour or so.
> 
> ...


Yes its a shaper and power feeder in that picture. You don't need either to make dominos though. A table saw, planer and router will make the exact same thing. I just use shapers to make dominos because I have a few shapers and no router table.

I've never bothered to purchase domino tenon stock, its just too quick to make your own out of fall off that would otherwise be scrap. Its easy enough to make a bunch of one size all at once.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

*... I'm not worried about speedy production or anything like that.*

But that what a domino is for.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

*Poplar will be fine for alignment. It's fairly stable. But I'd question why not just use a biscuit which is faster, easier and cheaper. Win,win,win.*

I have both the domino and a biscuit jointer. I buy top of the line lamello biscuits. The Dominos keep aliment to a close tolerance.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

> *... I'm not worried about speedy production or anything like that.*
> 
> But that what a domino is for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Well, you got me on that one. Good point.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> D Chenney as well. https://dchenney.com/shop/ols/products/14mm-loose-tenons.
> 
> - Derrick


Thats a good link too. until I'm as rich as Duck is, I'll be looking at less expensive, and every bit as good


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I hear that people *only buy* the Fe*$*tool *Domino* because *dominos* are *cheaper* to make than *biscuits*? Nobody buys a *Domino* because of speedy production.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

man ill tell you guys have more time to burn than i do making dominos.some say their too expensive,yet you spent over 1k to buy the tool ? makes no sense too me.but if making dominos turns you on go for it,id rather be using them to make real projects.and i agree if you just want something to keep alignment use a bisquit joiner,much cheaper.if you didn't buy the tool for what it excels at you wasted a lot of money.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

I think we're getting pretty far off the original topic. My original question was about poplar specifically, and if it was worth it to use in an alignment situation. This seems like it might spiral into Festool hate thread. It's fine if that happens. Just know that it has nothing to do with the original subject.

Thank you to everyone who answered my questions. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i havn't read any festool hate comments yet? this is lumber jocks,most threads,if not all go off topic.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Few hate Fe*$*tool… they just all hate *ducks*...


> i havn t read any festool hate comments yet? this is lumber jocks,most threads,if not all go off topic.
> - pottz


Especially if you are the unfortunate bunny to have that tasty worm I love on the end of *your* hook…

Most go off topic and *all* threads finish up *canning* the benevolent and majestic Fe*$*tool… 


> I think we're getting pretty far off the original topic…
> 
> I've been looking into making my own dominos…
> - Derrick


Poppyscock… I believe under all my BS, I attempted to answered your original question and if I didn't, here it is (again)... *Don't waste your time!*... *QED*! Or should that be *QAD*... *Q*uestion *A*nswered *D*efinitively!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i havn t read any festool hate comments yet? this is lumber jocks,most threads,if not all go off topic.
> - pottz
> 
> Especially if you are the unfortunate bunny to have that tasty worm I love on the end of *your* hook…
> ...


+1


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

> i havn t read any festool hate comments yet? this is lumber jocks,most threads,if not all go off topic.
> - pottz
> 
> Especially if you are the unfortunate bunny to have that tasty worm I love on the end of *your* hook…
> ...


You quoted everything but the actual question. The question had nothing to do with my time or if I was wasting it or not. It was specifically about whether or not poplar was a good/bad choice for alignment. The question was answered, and there was some additional helpful info added. Now we're here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i havn t read any festool hate comments yet? this is lumber jocks,most threads,if not all go off topic.
> - pottz
> 
> Especially if you are the unfortunate bunny to have that tasty worm I love on the end of *your* hook…
> ...


yeah so ? chill out have a cold one and relax.this is lumber jocks,people give their opinions,take or leave em !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You quoted everything but the actual question. The question had nothing to do with my time or if I was wasting it or not. It was specifically about whether or not poplar was a good/bad choice for alignment. The question was answered, and there was some additional helpful info added. Now we're here.
> - Derrick


My apologies *Derrick*, I really couldn't think of anything better than *poplar*... *QAD*... *Q*uestion *A*nswered *D*irectly!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think we're getting pretty far off the original topic. My original question was about poplar specifically, and if it was worth it to use in an alignment situation. This seems like it might spiral into Festool hate thread. It's fine if that happens. Just know that it has nothing to do with the original subject.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Derrick


Alignment of what? If you're speaking of edge gluing two or more boards to make a wider board/panel, I don't use anything.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

> I think we're getting pretty far off the original topic. My original question was about poplar specifically, and if it was worth it to use in an alignment situation. This seems like it might spiral into Festool hate thread. It's fine if that happens. Just know that it has nothing to do with the original subject.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yep. That's more or less what i was thinking. To this point, I haven't used anything either. I've had successes and failures a long the way. Was hoping to minimize failures. That's definitely not the sole reason I purchased the tool, but if that function, along with the free offcuts that I have available to me, will help in any way, I thought it would at least be worth my time to look into it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Alignment of what? If you re speaking of edge gluing two of more boards to make a wider board/panel, I don t use anything.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Let me revise my answer a bit. I will use sometimes use dominoes, on something like a table-top that thick and long.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

> Alignment of what? If you re speaking of edge gluing two of more boards to make a wider board/panel, I don t use anything.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I do plan on doing a new dining table for us, as soon as my wife decides on a design she likes.


----------

